# New 75g Tank



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

My 30g tank sprung a leak on me while i was at work. Tomorrow I am going to buy a 75g tank for my 2 rbps. The tank comes with a oak stand, glass tops, and lights. I already have a external canister filter rated for up to 90g. There are 2 attachments for the filter, a spraybar or a directional sprayer. Unsure which would be better for 4 rbps. Also I have sand for a substrate. I really want to use live plants just not sure which are best. My LFS charges quite a bit for plants and such. Would really like to find alternate ways to get plants. With being on a lower budget, I want to get this tank done and have my rbps be happy. With moving and then finally getting them settled and having the tank spring a leak is putting stress on my rbps.









Hoping everyone can help me out with getting this tank setup and whatnot.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Anyone in your area will give you free plant clippings when they do they're tank maintenance... That's how I get my plants anyways.


----------



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

HGI said:


> Anyone in your area will give you free plant clippings when they do they're tank maintenance... That's how I get my plants anyways.


I am new to this site, and don't really know who is in my area. I am from central Wisconsin.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

It's actually pretty easy for a member to mail you clippings. We have a plant swap section in the Aquatic Plants section. May get lucky and find something in there that you like. Maybe even try to start a new post in there asking if anyone in Wisconsin can hook you up with some clippings.

And as far as the outlet on your filter if you don't have a powerhead I would recommend using the single direction outlet so it can putout more of a current for your Ps to enjoy.

I would also look into adding 2-3 more reds for that 75g. 2 is a risky number to try to keep with reds. Try a larger group, but don't go over 5.......well wait how big are the 2 that you have now?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I need to thin out some salvinia minima again and it's supposed to warm up next week, I could ship on Monday morning if you're interested -- since you're somewhat close I could send standard shipping for around $3 and it should get there in a day or two.


----------



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> I need to thin out some salvinia minima again and it's supposed to warm up next week, I could ship on Monday morning if you're interested -- since you're somewhat close I could send standard shipping for around $3 and it should get there in a day or two.


Sure that would be awesome. Should I PM you the address?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)




----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sorry about your old tank but congrats on the new one.

You may want to consider adding another filter down the road, I know yours is rated for 90gal but not really p rated. What brand is it?

Also be sure that the new p's that you introduce are roughly the same size as your current ones, if not then they may become snacks.

Enjoy your new tank and be sure to post some pics


----------



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

****** said:


> Sorry about your old tank but congrats on the new one.
> 
> You may want to consider adding another filter down the road, I know yours is rated for 90gal but not really p rated. What brand is it?
> 
> ...


It is a Cascade Canister. I guess I grabbed the wrong one. It is actually rated at 65 not a 90. So I will have to get another one.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Two of those should do it

Or even better grab the bigger one, you can never have too much filtration with p's


----------



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

Got the tank today. Have it all set up. Hoping to get pictures up soon. Still needing plants, but everything else is a go. Oh and my order of red-bellies is on back order.







On a happier note: Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

So, I have my new tank all set up now and my salvia minima should be here today. My 2nd set of reds should also be here today. I have been trying to get my pictures uploaded on here of the tank, but for some reason it is not working. I have got my reds to eat and have noticed that they are getting bigger. For a moonlight I am using a blue led rope light. It makes the tank look pretty sweet at night. Hopefully the pictures will be here soon. I took a few as a I was setting up the tank.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

To get pictures uploaded, try resizing them to less than 2 mb with dimensions less than 1000x1000... if you can't get it figured out, you can email them to [email protected] and I can post em for ya.


----------



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

Finally I got the pictures to work.

This is when I first got the stand into my room and set the filter in.






















Finally got the tank on the stand. Right after this I cleaned it out really well.








Had the filter running in the bucket to keep up on the bacteria. 















Filling the tank and trying to not disturb the sand all too much. Had the sand piled up on one side and dumped the water on the other. 















After many hours of work I now have the tank filled and my piranhas have a home!!


----------



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

Part 2 of my pictures.

I have my rope lights laying on the top of the tank to act as a moon light.















My plants from JoeDizzleMPLS came in today. Thank you so much for the shipment.















Overview of the tank as it sits in my room.















Inside of my stand on the tank.








And finally some pictures of my reds in their new habitat. They have been so much happier lately. They are eating alot more now. 






















Hope everyone loves the pictures. Feel free to comment on anything.


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

did your new reds arrive? can we see pictures of them too?


----------



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

My reds were shorted on last weeks shipment of fish and this week my LFS didn't place an order for any fish at all.







Once I get the fish I will post some new pictures of the reds.


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

cool, i think they will be alot smaller because lfs's usually receive them under an inch; maybe split the tank with a divider untill they catch up.


----------



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

I asked her if she could order them a little bigger so that they will be closer to mine. I know that the longer that things go, the bigger the difference will be. I may be able try to speed grow the new ones in a different tank for a while. Just feeding them more often and what not.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

You were right, that was a ton of plants I sent you. That was only about 1/4 of what I pulled out of my 30 long on Monday, so I didn't know how much it would spread out in a bigger tank.

Tank setup is looking great, I'm sure the fish will enjoy their new home.


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

lol when i bought my 3 reds and brought them home, i fed them 3 times a day, and then i went back to the lfs to buy another one to make them 4 and they were all soooo small compared to mine, even though they were the same batch. so you can feed the two you have now less and the ones your getting more so that they can catch up.


----------



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

Got some Hornwort on the way. Will post pictures again once I get that in.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Did you get the stuff I found?


----------



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

Yes. He shipped it on the 7th. Just waiting for it to get here now. Thanks again for finding that link.


----------



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

They look just like mine lol


----------



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

Hornwort froze in the mail. Trying to regrow it in my convict tank. Hoping to get things settled in the tank. The piranhas are about 3 inches long. Including the ones that I just got too. They grew up so fast. I am so proud of them. Pics soon.


----------



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

Here are some pics of my reds.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

wow urs are huge now! mine are still only 2"


----------



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

I have been feeding mine on Hikari Cichlid Staple with Growth diet development(the green bag), Frozen Beef Heart, and Rosy Reds.

I am wondering if anyone is able to help me sex them. Just would like to know what I have.


----------

